# Steiner 415



## Joe in va (Jun 15, 2019)

Hi everyone I seem to be having trouble with my tractor it’s a Steiner 415 . When driving over uneven ground the mower seems to disengage , I’ve checked the belt tension etc. the motor doesn’t seem to bog down but the mower does


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

How about the tension on the belt is there a pivot point for it? Is electric pto, or manual? We love pictures to if you are able to post them.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I found a link for the pto tension but the link didn't copy to post here.


----------



## Joe in va (Jun 15, 2019)

wjjones said:


> I found a link for the pto tension but the link didn't copy to post here.


----------



## Joe in va (Jun 15, 2019)

It’s a manual PTO ,I called the dealer about 8 Hours Dr. away but the knowledgeable guy won’t be back till Monday .


----------



## Joe in va (Jun 15, 2019)

Tried to upload the pictures but for some reason they’re not showing up


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

That Stiener looks like a pretty Skookum tractor! Awesome! How long have you had this rig? 

Have you tried to adjust the deck wheels? Have you had a look to see if the underside of the deck is caked in grass clippings. Does the deck belt squeal when it encounters the uneven terrain? 
For those of you that may be curious, here is a Steiner 415.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

https://www.messicks.com/st/3512


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I noticed 2 of the #16 springs on there that appear to be for tension, or return springs. If you get a hold of the guy let us know what he says.


----------



## beauregaardhooligan (Oct 14, 2017)

We have a 420 which is pretty much the same thing. I can't think of any reason uneven ground would cause that unless the blades are hitting something.
There is a tensioning spring under the mower deck that may need attention.
Try watching the drive pulley on the driver's left side when the blades lose power and see if it keeps turning. Does that belt from the drive pulley on the front of the engine keep turning with the mower deck drive shaft?


----------

